# k1500 Qs: loading the A, eel tools, c-14 or c-11, ...



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

Several k1500 questions.

1. the b frame looks like it would be easier to load into a pickup because could rest handles on bed and lift the bottom. can this be done with the a-frame in some way or another?

2. if i were to try eel tools on ridgid cable, is eel's connection system as reliable as ridgid's?

3. have read a lot here and elsewhere about the 1500 being too heavy (and thus the k60 is better), but since it's a good 200 pounds lighter than a drum, is it really that big of a deal?

4. have read a lot here and elsewhere that the c-14 cable is the cable to get, not the c-11. i know it's 1/2" pitch, not 3/8. but is it also thicker gauge? anybody prefer c-11? i would never have to go through a trap with it. always 3 or 4". never much over 100'. ridgid's catalog says c-14 is better for long straight runs. but is it still to be preferred for shorter runs with two or three bends, or is is it noticeably harder to get through 45s? 90s?

5. would prefer the sp for the ball bearing wheels if nothing else. at least one comment on the ridgid forum from very reliable source that the sp motor and switch are not only very expensive (but anyone ever need to replace either?), but the motor is so heavy that it "tends to bend the motor table." anyone have regrets along those lines from their sp? is the switch even used between each cable connection/disconnection, typically, or just leave running?

6. my lower back hurts when i run the 60. just me, or goes with the territory? might it be less with the 1500 (bending down less), or worse (heavier cable)? maybe it's reel placement. (maybe it's stress that i'm going to let go of the cable and lose it.)

7. lastly, is the 1500 harder to operate from the side OPPOSITE the handle? i'm assuming that it was designed to be used from the handle side.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Owning one for 3 years I can tell you, ridgid cable sucks. It's gonna flip over itself in 6" and aggravate you to death. I tried all ridgid cables. But now I use eel 1/2" inner core cables and for the weight you can't beat the longevity. And if you need 200' you can rent it from Home Depot. The eel brand cables are totally apprentice proof. I've found that skinnier blades cut easier so you really spend it on eel blades I eventually switched to ridgids over price. The corkscrew blades were useless. The ridgid round cutters that come with it were useless and got stuck too much. The machine is still heavy but manageable and slow to use. No root blockage has stopped me yet. B frame lets you wheel 2 baskets to the clean out at once. And your 50' cord and cutters in the bottom basket. In 3 and 4" c11 is fine though. No way your using it from the opposite side of the handle though. I love commercial rodding with it. Makes 7 turns and 150' easy.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I have nothing to say but great things about the k1500. Never had problems being able to clear blockages. The b frame is best because the A frame can't get into low areas. Never had a cable double over like the other guy. This machine is a BOSS.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

You're running Eel 1.25" cables in a Ridgid 1500 ? Didn't think that was possible due to the Eel cables being slightly larger diameter ?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Mack, your in 4"...try 8" storm with salt and McDonald's cups etc.
eel cables transfer torque better because of the inner core.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> Mack, your in 4"...try 8" storm with salt and McDonald's cups etc. eel cables transfer torque better because of the inner core.


I don't mess with anything larger than 6".


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks for the info. Mark, do you run the eel cables in reverse to keep from pulling the machine forward, or when in the blockage? as in skinnier blades, do you mean smaller diameter? AssTyme, i have been told just have to adjust something and will run eel just fine. don't know yet personally.

now leaning b-frame because thinking will be easier to load (set handles or wheels on truck bed, then lift other side) AND more stable on uneven terrain, perhaps much more stable. but maybe not.

I guess the disadvantage with eel cables would be heavier to pull out once get 100' in. although, if it's not hard on the clutch, maybe it's easier to pull out than c-11/c-14 because of the self feed. any thoughts?

thanks.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

KoleckeINC said:


> Owning one for 3 years I can tell you, ridgid cable sucks. It's gonna flip over itself in 6" and aggravate you to death. I tried all ridgid cables. ~snip~.


If you are flipping over in 6" pipe you are using the standard wound cable or forcing it to much. In all the years I have used sectional machines I never flipped the Ridgid 1 1/4" cables in a 6" line. I have had the 7/8" cable (kind K60 uses) flip in a 6" line but never 1 1/4" 90% of my cable is the heavy duty cable and I do have the closer wound standard cable for going through 4" p-traps.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

wWe ran Eel cables for a while through a K1500, the issue is do not go through floor drains. We learned the hard way the eel couplings are a bit longer than the Ridgid, and they get caught on the way out. My brother and I (I was 16 at the time) were fighting to get the cable out of the drain for hours. Called my father, and when he came over he mumbled something, pushed down on the clutch handle getting the cable to spin, tried to pull the cable out, then put his foot on the front of the machine while the cable was spinning and pushed the machine away with all his might.

Ever since then we only run Ridgid cable if we are going through floor drains. If we needed the Eel cable through the floor drain then the Model C came out to drive the cable.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

Ron, if i only see 4", never 6", would you get the c14 or c11? have been told the c11 will go through bends easier. never see ptraps.

when you ran eel in the 1500, any selffeeding issues with regard to the clutch/pulling the machine forward?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Out of 150' of ridge cable I have 0 left. We always use the 6" cutter though. Flipping the cable doesn't mean you ruin it, it just kinks a little. Eel makes a drop head and a hollow core leader for PTraps. But I've never passed a 3" clay ptrap with it. I did get my follower stuck in a 6" trap for a gutter at a restaurant. I had a 3" cutter in front and a 4" cutter 20' behind it. Got it back with a lot of cursing hahahaha. Skinny blades (blade thickness not diameter) cut roots better. I tried thicker eel blades but those rely on torque like the model c. No issues with self feeding unless you catch the lip of the clean out with the cable . Eel makes a trap spoon handle that would force the cable in or out too.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

i have 2 1500s a 3/4hp and a 1hp ive only had to bail the 3/4hp out once (with the 1hp). If you for sure wont be over 4'' line then i would go with the c11 if 6'' or larger is possible then the c14. you can definatly run it from the opposite side of the handle (i dont find it difficult either) . My next step will be general intercore to run with the 1500s or a drill.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks. good to know about thinner blades. thanks sullivan--appreciate the c11 recommendation and not having handle concerns.


----------

